# OK im bored...Primark here i come!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im bored tired and dont wanna be here!! So im gonna go for a walk down Oxford Street and go to Primark!!

Now the last two times i have been there on my lunch hour i found loads of things and went to queue and then i didnt even have time to wait and pay for my items!!  :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::scared::scared::scared::scared: 

just wanted to share my frustration with you!

Fingers crossed this time!!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh god, Its like hell in that store. Its always so busy and full of people stealing. I saw 3 people last time i was there!

Where abouts in London do you work? Im over in Barbican, wish we had more shops round this part!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Not up to me where anyone shops!!! I have been in primark once! Brought a load of cr*p!!! which I didn't even bother washing, just chucked it! I dare not go in now as my daughter gets onto me because they use child labour!!! But I will admit I have lost time of the amount of times I have complimented someone on something they were wearing and they have said 'Primark'.

If I were in London now I'd maybe head for Oxfam in Kensington
lol
DT

But when I was younger I loved Carnaby Street & Biba!!! are they still there?????


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

To be honest, I love primark. I buy loads of the t-shirts and vests etc. They bareley cost anything and they wash up ok! I think ive got every colour going


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Oh god, Its like hell in that store. Its always so busy and full of people stealing. I saw 3 people last time i was there!
> 
> Where abouts in London do you work? Im over in Barbican, wish we had more shops round this part!


I do love it in there though but its just far too busy all the time, the best time to go is 9am but then i have to get up earlier! 

I used to work over near the Barbican a few years back at Linklaters and at an accountants place but i cant remember the name of them! Where do you work? There is nothing to do on a lunch time though!!

I work just off Oxford Strete on Regent Street near the BBC studios x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I must admit i love primark too im always in there and some of my stuff i get from there lasts longer than expensive shops!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to work in Holborn - Sicilian Avenue - used to go and have a few sherberts at Covent Garden afterwards - they were the days.

Whereabouts is Primark?


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> I must admit i love primark too im always in there and some of my stuff i get from there lasts longer than expensive shops!


That is true!!! My t-shirts last ages, and they only got £2.00...thats are bargin!!! The OH dreads it when i walk in with a huge Primark bag, but i usually tip out a load of stuff and say "but ive only spent £5.00!!!"


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I used to work in Holborn - Sicilian Avenue - used to go and have a few sherberts at Covent Garden afterwards - they were the days.
> 
> Whereabouts is Primark?


I used to work in Holborn too! lol Ive been around a bit when i first moved to London!

Primark is on Oxford Street next to Marble Arch Station x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> That is true!!! My t-shirts last ages, and they only got £2.00...thats are bargin!!! The OH dreads it when i walk in with a huge Primark bag, but i usually tip out a load of stuff and say "but ive only spent £5.00!!!"


You soudn like me ha ha!!

Well today i spent £26 and i got 7 tops, a belt and a scarf!! Bargain!! 

Would struggle to one top for that in Top Shop!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Got afew bits from Primarda in my week off!

But im very careful what i get now......woollens usually shrink in the wash straight away! Accessories are great and the dresses etc....its just a quick fashion fix and you know they wont be in fashion more than 6 mth so what if they fall apart!

Their sizes are mad though im an 8 and have some stuff that are like 12/14!? But then some 8 stuff drown me so I cant get it! :blink:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Got afew bits from Primarda in my week off!
> 
> But im very careful what i get now......woollens usually shrink in the wash straight away! Accessories are great and the dresses etc....its just a quick fashion fix and you know they wont be in fashion more than 6 mth so what if they fall apart!
> 
> Their sizes are mad though im an 8 and have some stuff that are like 12/14!? But then some 8 stuff drown me so I cant get it! :blink:


ha ha thats what im like with the sizes too its a bit of a nightmare in that sense!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

their socks make me itch around the ankle to - cheap elastic! not sure why you had to know that? x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> their socks make me itch around the ankle to - cheap elastic! not sure why you had to know that? x


ha ha mine do too but i find them quite comfortable and 6 pairs for £2!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

mimi g said:


> their socks make me itch around the ankle to - cheap elastic! not sure why you had to know that? x


Arh i!!! Thats your excuse and you're sticking to it - maybe you need frontlining onlol
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

We don't have a Primark near to us.

One place that I confess to liking for some nice reasonably priced clothing and in particular for the kids is H & M. Anyone go there?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

My Daughter likes H&M Lily - she also likes Zara - and I notice she has brought a lot from their 'basic' range.
I have had some bargains from TK MAX - but I hate rummaging through the rails in there.
The do have some fabulous bags though! 
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a friend (yes I do lol) and this friend and I have girlie trips to TK Max lol. 

We get a trolley each and literally go down every aisle, looking through every rack. Our trollies get laden with clothes.

We then go to the fitting rooms to try these clothes on - and as one is only allowed 6 items at a time - the process of trying on clothes is a long one.

Probably after the 2 hours of rummaging through the racks followed by the hour of trying on we end up buying 2 or 3 pieces of stuff that very rarely gets worn lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> We don't have a Primark near to us.
> 
> One place that I confess to liking for some nice reasonably priced clothing and in particular for the kids is H & M. Anyone go there?


Yeah i go to H&M every morning when i get off the tube! lol

And ive seen a top in there i want for £4.99 so cant wait til tomorrow morning to go and get it!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I have a friend (yes I do lol) and this friend and I have girlie trips to TK Max lol.
> 
> We get a trolley each and literally go down every aisle, looking through every rack. Our trollies get laden with clothes.
> 
> ...


ha ha girly trips to TK Maxx! 

I do like TK Maxx but i get fed up of looking round and end up walking out, i like a lot of their summer dresses though!1 x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to work near there up in Baker St I still go often to visit as they became like family to me plus I use the chance to take YAqub to Regents Park which he loves! NExt time I plan to go Ill give you a shout!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> I used to work near there up in Baker St I still go often to visit as they became like family to me plus I use the chance to take YAqub to Regents Park which he loves! NExt time I plan to go Ill give you a shout!


Yeah im just down the road from Regents Park!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know how you all do the london thing - I was there mon and tues with work and just 2 days on the tubes was annoying!!

Im just a northerner through and through i guess:biggrin:x


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Primark is the only place where A) I can afford to buy clothes from for both myself and my daughter and B)You actually get what you pay for and better depending on what you buy.

I took advantage of cataloge offer 30 quid off when you spend 60. The quality of the clothes compared with the price is absolutely mind boggling which is why I only take up offers from the cataloge.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Melysia said:


> Primark is the only place where A) I can afford to buy clothes from for both myself and my daughter and B)You actually get what you pay for and better depending on what you buy.
> 
> I took advantage of cataloge offer 30 quid off when you spend 60. The quality of the clothes compared with the price is absolutely mind boggling which is why I only take up offers from the cataloge.


OMG was this a primark offer???? If so when and where and how can I do it???


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I dont know how you all do the london thing - I was there mon and tues with work and just 2 days on the tubes was annoying!!
> 
> Im just a northerner through and through i guess:biggrin:x


Oi Mrs im a northerner through and through but this is where the OH is from hence why i am here!! But you get used to the tubes i suppose!! But i must admit i prefer the northern people and the northern atmosphere than the Londoners!! lol


----------

